# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Aνταλλαγή  ρίνγκνεκ

## kazamias

ανταλλασω το γνωστο ρινγκνεκ οχι γιατι δεν μου κανει αλλα δεν εχω τον απαιτουμενο χωρο και χρονο για να το φροντισω.την εχω αγαπησει την κουλα αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να το κρατησω.αν λοιπον καποιος το θελει θα ηθελα ενα ζευγαρακι γκλοστερ η και μονο του ενα γκλοστερακι.η ανταλλαγη γινεται συμβολικα και οχι οτι θελω να κερδισω κατι.οποιος παρει τη κουλα θα παρει και μια τσαντα γεματη τροφη του πουλιου και ενα φαρμακο που πρεπει να παιρνει.ο παπαγαλος ειναι αρκετα εξημερωμενος.με λιγη προσπαθεια ακομα θα γινει η ιδανικη συντροφια.

----------


## kazamias

να συμπληρωσω οτι και ενας λογος ακομα που το δινω ειναι γιατι εχω 2 μικρα παιδια και δεν μπορω να τον εξημερωσω καταλληλα γιατι τρομαζει.

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον, ηρθε νομιζω η ωρα να γινω λιγο κακος!!!!

Ελπιζω ο επομενος φιλοδοξος ιδοκτητης να δειξει λιγη ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΤΗΤΑ!!!!!
Το ξεφτιλισαμε το θεμα!!!!
μπαλακι του πινκ πονκ το καναμε το πουλακι...
ντροπη δηλαδη...
Η ψυχολογια που του καταστρεφουμε σε συναρτηση με την υγεια του ειναι οτι χειροτερο!!!

----------


## kazamias

οπως ειπα και πιο πανω εχω 2 μικρα παιδια μεσα στο σπιτι και ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το βγαλω το πουλι εξω για να κανω το οτιδηποτε.αν ειναι να το κρατησω και να το εχω μεσα σε ενα κλουβι τετοιο πουλι θα ειναι μεγαλο κριμα.αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.αν εχεις τωρα κατι προσωπικο με μενα δεν ξερω.

----------


## douke-soula

κανεις δεν εχει κατι προσωπικο με σενα φυσικα 
το πουλακι σκεφτομαστε που θα υποστει ξανα την ιδια ταλαιπωρια

----------


## thodoris

ενδιάφέρομαι για το ρικνεκ έχω και εγώ ένα. αλλά δεν έχω καναρίνια που ζητάς έχω ένα ζευγάρι μπατζάκια ταισμένα στο χέρι. μένω θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη-πατριδα!!!
εννοειται δεν εχω κατι μαζι σου και ζητω συγγνωμη για τον τροπο μου και που ανακατευομαι..
τα παιδια τα ειχες ομως και πριν αποφασισεις οτι θα το παρεις!!!
οπως και τον χωρο τον ηξερες, εκτος αν αλλαξες σπιτι!
Και πανω κατω ξερουμε και τον χρονο που εχουμε...
οτι εγινε εγινε ομως!!!
τουλαχιστον αναλαμβανεις τς ευθυνες σου και λες οτι πρεπει να το δωσεις!!!
ολο το θεμα το κανω για τον επομενο ιδιοκτητη!!!

----------


## jk21

Συμφωνω με τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αλλα μαλλον καταλαβαινω και το ΒΑΣΙΛΗ  ... αν υπηρξε καταλυτικη η πιεση απο οικογενειακα προσωπα αφου το πουλι ηρθε στο σπιτι (υποθετω δεν ξερω ) .σε αυτη την περιπτωση βρισκω κατανοητη την αγγελια και ευχομαι το πουλακι ομως να καταληξει καπου που το θελουνε και εχουν σκεφτει πρωτα περι αυτου . θα παρακαλεσω  το θεμα να μην συνεχιστει με σχολια γιατι στη συνεχεια θα σβηστουν

----------


## ananda

μεγάλη απόφαση πήρα αλλά το θέλω!
δεν έχω πουλάκια για ανταλλαγή ..
μένω Ερμιόνη και νομίζω μπορώ να κανονίσω την μεταφορά του ( με το φορτηγό της εταιρείας που δουλεύω..όχι στην καρότσα εννοείται!)
σου έστειλα πμ !

----------


## zack27

να ρωτησω τελικα τι εγινε με το πουλι?

----------


## ananda

Ζαχαρία με πρόλαβες!

----------


## mitsman

> Ζαχαρία με πρόλαβες!


 Σε προλαβε αλλα δεν μας ειπες τι εγινε??
η εννοεις οτι δεν εχεις ουτε εσυ επαφη??

----------


## ananda

αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ mitsaki
δεν έχω νέα από το Βασίλη

----------


## kazamias

παιδια την εχω ακομα τη κουλα.

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη την θελει την Κουλα η Αγγελικη!!
δεν εχετε μιλησει???

----------


## kazamias

οχι δεν εχω μιλησει με κανεναν ακομα.

----------


## mitsman

*ananda* Ειναι η Αγγελικη που θελει την αααχχχχ Κουλα...
στειλε της ενα μηνυμα αν ακομη θες να την δωσεις!!!

----------


## lilith

τι έγινε το καημένο το ρίγκνεκ?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερουμε..
αναμενουμε εξελιξεις...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Βασιλη την θελω κ εγω την κουλα σου εστειλα πμ...

----------


## ananda

απλά να ενημερώσω για να μην στέλνετε μηνύματα στο Βασίλη πως από χθες η Κούλα μετακόμισε στην Ερμιόνη σπίτι μου!
θα ακολουθήσει θέμα αναλυτικά
Βασίλη σ ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mitsman

Μπορω να κλεισω την αγγελια δηλαδη??

----------


## Niva2gr

Να σου ζήσει Αγγελική! Περιμένουμε αναλυτικά τα νέα της!
Μητς, το κλείδωσα εγώ.

----------

